# RASS vs Opus



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I just finished off a 01 RASS and though it started off with an Opus like sweet spice taste, it quickly developed a richer complexity with notes of cuban soil, sweet tobacco, and molassas. I know that it is comparing apples with oranges but how would you compare the regular production RASS with the super premium $25 a stick Opus X? I have no idea of how the RASS really performs with age...I have heard stories, but I never make it longer than three years or so on a box. My best guess is that in another five years or so, the RASS will truly come of age.


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

everyones taste differs..me i cant compare a opus x too a rass or any other habano cigar...i do enjoy an aged opus x on occasion one of only a couple nc i still smoke..i dont care for the rass..im not a robusto fan although i do like the cohiba,monte and ryj robusto...as far as the rass i could never understand all the fuss about it? id rather a rac or other size ra..just my choice.
as too age i think all cigars are better with 5 or more years on them..cuban or nc.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Love the RASS......never had an Opus X........but I can't see spending that much on a NC, when I can spend a whole lot less and get a better cigar IMHO.


u


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I think they are tough to compare Lamar. Being one of the very few people willing to admit to having a bad Cuban at times, I also must admit that all the RASS I have had have been good cigars. Not great, but good. 

On the same note, I think OpusX may be the most over-rated cigar to ever grace our planet. Another good cigar, and I'll admit on the rare occasion I have had a great one.

Given the choice...I would take both! I think the Opus has a sharper spice taste to it, while the RASS has a longer if not a hair duller spicy aspect as well. Depending on the occasion, I could go for either!


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

A bad cuban is still better then a good non-cuban :r


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

The RASS is my favorite cuban stogie. I'm fairly new to cubans compared to most on this board. I've had RASS from about 4 different boxes and have enjoyed them all and absolutely loved about 80-90% of 'em. I too cannot seem to let them age for more than about 2 years. To me, they change in flavor often and usually end with this spicy and coconut flavor blended together that I really enjoy. I love that last 3rd of the RASS!! 

I have less expereince with the Opus X, but have a single robusto in the humi right now. As I have very little experience with teh Opus, my comments should be taken as such...I find the Opus to be peppery and strong, but less complex and enjoyable than the RASS. I have an Opus robusto that I look forward to smoking at some point as I understand that the burn qualities and flavor improve greatly with a year or two of age.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT and I had a RASS in Germany that was wrapped in a dark dark leaf. So of coarse, we grabbed a few. Not the best RASS I have ever had. The lighter wrappers seem to taste a lot better. We are both pretty sure it was authentic, it had the RASS taste. It just wan't as smooth or flavorful as our previous ones. But I do enjoy them. Great cigar IMHO.

u


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

While the RASS isn't my favorite robusto, I definately would take it over an Opus X Robusto anyday. I think Clovis is right on. Some of the sizes are strong and peppery, but very one dimensional and lacking complexity. I find the Ashton VSG very similar, out of balance, too spicy. Very overated. I'm glad I don't like these, can you imagine paying 14.00 for a robusto! They usually limit you to 2 sticks also. How can you age anything like that? When you figure a RASS or Part.SerieD#4 is about 8.00 a stick in Spain, can't see going for the Opus, but if people think they are worth it, more power to you.


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Opus is one of my least favorite non-isoms. I'm lucky I guess, I would take just about any non-isom anytime over an Opus. A RASS would be 10 fold better in my book. Padron Annivs., Graycliffs, Brazilias, 1970 JdN Antos, regular Padrons and just about any other hand rolled premium outshines the Opus. I do like the Hemingway Short Story, which is ready to smoke when they arrive, this whole thing of aging a $25+ domestic is absurd, really, don't ya think? I guess it's just me. They sell like crazy. Amazing. I'm baffled, it's a real head shaker to me........  rns


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

The Opus X itself is a good cigar (IMHO).
When one takes into account the price of the Opus X, this once "good" cigar now sucks.

Lets see (random web search)....

Fuente Fuente Opus X Belicoso XXX : Number In Box: SINGLE SIZE: 4.65 x 50 Fuente Fuente Opus X $29.95 
Fuente Fuente Opus X Double Corona : Number In Box: SINGLE SIZE: 7.63 x 49 Fuente Fuente Opus X $29.95 
Fuente Fuente Opus X Double Corona : Number In Box: 32 SIZE: 7 5/8 x 49 Fuente Fuente Opus X $895.00 
Fuente Fuente Opus X Fuente Fuente : Number In Box: SINGLE SIZE: 5.63 x 46 Fuente Fuente Opus X $26.95 
Fuente Fuente Opus X Fuente Fuente : Number In Box: 32 SIZE: 5 5/8 x 46 Fuente Fuente Opus X $850.00 
Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfecion No. 5 : Number In Box: SINGLE SIZE: 4.88 x 40 Fuente Fuente Opus X $21.95 
Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfecxion A : Number In Box: SINGLE SIZE: 9.25 x 47 Fuente Fuente Opus X $90.00 
Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfecxion No.2 : Number In Box: SINGLE SIZE: 6.75 x 52 Fuente Fuente Opus X $31.95 
Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfecxion No.4 Series X : Number In Box: SINGLE SIZE: 5.19 x 43 Fuente Fuente Opus X $19.95 
Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfecxion X : Number In Box: SINGLE SIZE: 6.24 x 48 Fuente Fuente Opus X $29.95 
------------------------------------

Arturo Fuente Forbidden X Cigar 7.63x41 (1) $75.00 
-----------------------------------
Fuente Fuente Opus X Triple X Belicoso Cigar single 49 x 4 5/8 $30.95 
Fuente Fuente Opus X Robusto Cigar single 50 x 5 1/4 $30.95
Fuente Fuente Opus X Cigar single 40 x 5 5/8 $30.95 
Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfecxion #2 Cigar single 52 x 6 3/8 $32.95
Fuente Fuente Opus X Perfecxion #5 Cigar single 40 x 4 7/8 $28.95
-----------------------------------------------------------

Sure they can be found at or near MSRP if your willing to do the legwork and if they are in stock. And at 13 or so bucks MSRP for a xXx, even thats overpriced.

As far as Im concerned, you are paying 30% of the price for the cigar and 70% for a pretty fancy band when you buy an Opus X. As long as the market will bear the price though, they will continue to be high priced.

For Opus costing the above prices, I can think of a *BUNCH* of other cigars that I would rather smoke (including some old Havana Davidoffs).

***Note: Ever see anyone tear the band off an Opus before or soon after its lit? It dosent usually happen. For most, the need to let everyone know its an Opus X is more important than their enjoyment of the cigar itself. For the others, they claim the glue is too strong (ooooooooo-k, sure) 

For me, an inexpensive Bolivar Corona Jr blows the doors off any Opus ever made.

Ok Im done ranting :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

poker said:


> ***Note: Ever see anyone tear the band off an Opus before or soon after its lit? It dosent usually happen. For most, the need to let everyone know its an Opus X is more important than their enjoyment of the cigar itself. For the others, they claim the glue is too strong (ooooooooo-k, sure)


i've never had an opus X, nor do i want one. at those prices, who would? 
but this quote is hilarious.

i WON'T take the band off my $2 Quintero next time.  the glue is too strong.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Very hard to compare. I see the Opus X as one of the better nc's and the Rass as a average cuban. Although I smoke 95% cuban, I have an unopened box of VSG Robustos and 2/3 of a box of Opus X aging. I enjoy these 2 nc's more than average cubans, but less than good or very good cubans...Cohiba, Monte, Partagas, HDM etc. 
.
So I guess I would say Opus X over RASS. 
.
Sorry Fred, I am with you on most things, but I still have not lost my taste for these two dominican sticks. 
.
Now as for price, the RASS is about 1/2 of the Opus X. I would pay the RASS money or just a little more and get a PSD4 or Epi2.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lamar said:


> I just finished off a 01 RASS and though it started off with an Opus like sweet spice taste, it quickly developed a richer complexity with notes of cuban soil, sweet tobacco, and molassas. I know that it is comparing apples with oranges but how would you compare the regular production RASS with the super premium $25 a stick Opus X? I have no idea of how the RASS really performs with age...I have heard stories, but I never make it longer than three years or so on a box. My best guess is that in another five years or so, the RASS will truly come of age.


*If you're paying $25 a stick for Opus X cigars, you're being robbed.*

MSRP for Opus X cigars ranges from *$7.50* (for the #5) to *$14.50* for the double corona: http://www.keenwebs.com/herfindex/opus.htm

This doesn't take into account local state taxes, or tobacco taxes (which can be very significant), but it does have a built-in dealer markup of 100%. NYS (where I live) has a pretty ridiculous 37% state tobacco tax, as well as an 8% sales tax. Despite this, when Opus X's are here, *I pay about $14 for the Robustos* (about $3 over MSRP of $10.50).

If your shop sells Opus X cigars for $25 a stick, odds are extremely good that they are not authorized Opus X dealers. Fuente does not look kindly on price gouging, and in many instances has cracked down on dealers who have marked Opus X's up too much by threatening to revoke their account.

Fuente also doesn't allow any authorize Opus X vendor to sell Opus X cigars online. What often happens is cigar vendors that have no Opus account buy Opus X cigars at retail prices (>100% over wholesale) and then add in their own profit, and you end up with a ridiculous price.

*So if you're paying $25 a stick for Opus X cigars, find a new source.*

As for the RASS vs. Opus issue, it's up to you. The unique Opus X taste is something I haven't found replicated in any cigar from anywhere; I love it. I also love the RASS though; one of my favorite ISOMs. Very different taste profile from the Opus X though, IMHO.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

poker said:


> The Opus X itself is a good cigar (IMHO).
> When one takes into account the price of the Opus X, this once "good" cigar now sucks.
> 
> Lets see (random web search)....


The problem is, you did a web search. *There is no authorized Opus dealer that sells Opus X cigars online*; Fuente doesn't allow it. They've revoked accounts in the past for places that have engaged in the practice.

That means that the places that are selling Opus X cigars online purchased them retail from somewhere... and now you see why the price is so high. Here is the MSRP for Opus X cigars:

http://www.keenwebs.com/herfindex/opus.htm

I've never paid more than $15 a stick for Opus X's from my local retailer (I generally don't buy sizes larger than the #2), and I live in a state with one of the highest tobacco taxes.

Also, regarding the price of Cuban cigars, keep in mind that you're buying them on the black market; you are not paying import taxes, sales tax, or tobacco tax. Here's a list of the tobacco taxes by state:

http://www.cigarwise.com/artman/publish/article_39.shtml

*In short, the prices you pulled up are no reflection of what Opus X cigars sell for from legitimate Opus X retailers.* Find one in your area, don't support people who are reselling these cigars at ridiculous prices.


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

I've only seen one dealer in Seattle who regularly stocks the Opus. $25 for a Corona (he's had the same box for months). But, 129% taxes is why. Ashton VSG, PAMs, even just CAOs are very rare in SmokeShops in Seattle. The Educated Cigar in Eastern Wa. has some premium sticks, yet if I order from him, he adds the tax once he gets my mailing address?  :c Why bother. 

Most Cigar Shops in the Greater Seattle Area have Macunudo as the topshelf cigar, it goes downhill rapidly after that. I have in my closet, a better selection of cigars than 95% of all of the Cigar Shops in the Greater Seattle area, population 2 million + ( I'm talking about domestics only, I know, I know, we all have a better selection than what our towns represent)! Downtown Seattle has 4 decent Cigar Shops. There are few more in the outlaying areas. The other 200 or so are just bad, really weak. They have a hard time competing with 7/11 or the grocery store humi. I depend on the internet. You actually live in a great place compared to Seattle. I don't even think any of the major players would ever dream of a promo tour here. Ain't gonna happen! 

A Short Story in the local shop goes for $12-$15! Rough Business up here, the taxman is right on these guys too. They've even tried to tax Espresso!?! 

The price I pay to look at water and mountains.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

moki said:


> The problem is, you did a web search. *There is no authorized Opus dealer that sells Opus X cigars online*; Fuente doesn't allow it. They've revoked accounts in the past for places that have engaged in the practice.


Yes I know what MSRP is for Opus X. Yes, I also know they have revoked accounts, but it cannot be stopped. It hasnt been stopped since Opus was introduced and it continues today in every state I have ever been to (and I been in a whole lot of states for business.

Im also all too familiar with Cigar Family and have been a member there for years. Look my profile up there. Left a while ago due to it becomming like a bunch of preteens competing for attention while on crack & suffering from "Im in the click & I can get this & you cant" syndrome.



moki said:


> Find one in your area, don't support people who are reselling these cigars at ridiculous prices.


Personally I dont support *any* local retailers.
(no, Im not losing any sleep over it)
I havent bought a non Havana cigar in years for myself, and here in Cali, our taxes are like yours in NY. 
The way I look at it (and this is just my personal choice) is that if given a option to spend my money on a highly taxed Dominican cigar here in CA from a local autorized retailer (seen AF Short Stories for 18 bucks) or to buy a Partagas SD4 for 6 bucks & change per cigar, I know all too well what my choice will be.

In short, I smoke what I like. I like Havanas. I buy Havanas. I smoke Havanas.

What anyone else likes is up to them, & whatever they prefer to pay for & smoke is fine.


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

I like Opus well enough, just hard to justify the trouble finding them and paying for them on a very regular basis.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

poker said:


> Yes I know what MSRP is for Opus X. Yes, I also know they have revoked accounts, but it cannot be stopped. It hasnt been stopped since Opus was introduced and it continues today in every state I have ever been to (and I been in a whole lot of states for business.
> 
> Personally I dont support *any* local retailers.
> (no, Im not losing any sleep over it)


hrm, yeah, I figured you'd know that any online prices for Opus X cigars would be ridiculously high gouger prices... which is why I was confused that you posted them. The practice of cigar shops with non-Opus accounts reselling Opus cigars purchased at retail prices already is very widespread.

Still, you can find shops that are legitimate Opus dealers who have Opus X cigars for MSRP + tobacco tax + sales tax (and sometimes maybe a $1 or so premium) pretty easily. You just aren't going to be able to do it via the Internet, because Fuente doesn't allow any vendor who gets their cigars at wholesale prices to sell them on the Internet.

Sadly, I agree with you that the practice of gouging for Opus X's will not stop, at least not until there is no longer such a high demand for the cigars.

And sure, I can't fault you for buying what you prefer; just noting that by purchasing them on the black market, you side-step a lot of the taxes that have to be paid for domestics, which skews the price comparison.

Similarly, by posting prices of gouged Opus X's that were bought at retail and being resold on the Internet for a profit, this further skews the price comparison.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

moki said:


> And sure, I can't fault you for buying what you prefer; just noting that by purchasing them on the black market, you side-step a lot of the taxes that have to be paid for domestics, which skews the price comparison.


black market? i buy mine from authorized retailers...

but this quote is kinda funny in the fact that most people who don't know feel that cuban cigars are more expensive than domestics. and why is that? because the famed CA magazine always quotes cuban prices from the UK!! talk about some taxes!!

still, keep that $12-18 domestic, i'll be more than satisfied with a PSD4 that i can get off the shelf at $8 per stick (when not bought in a box).

i went to the local shop here in KC to see if i could nab any Opus X to sample, even with their extra large price tag... they didnt' have any. and NO WAY am i paying $20 for a diamond crown when i can get psd3 ELs for $10/ea.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> black market? i buy mine from authorized retailers...
> 
> but this quote is kinda funny in the fact that most people who don't know feel that cuban cigars are more expensive than domestics. and why is that? because the famed CA magazine always quotes cuban prices from the UK!! talk about some taxes!!


Sure -- and it's similar in Canada as well. What I mean by "black market" is that Cubans are banned from import or sale to the US, and you're not paying state sales taxes, import taxes, or tobacco taxes on them.



IHT said:


> i went to the local shop here in KC to see if i could nab any Opus X to sample, even with their extra large price tag... they didnt' have any. and NO WAY am i paying $20 for a diamond crown when i can get psd3 ELs for $10/ea.


Yep, regular "A" Opus dealers get only 3-4 boxes of Opus X's, 3-4 times a year... and because of the demand, they sell out quick. You should ask your local dealer if they are an authorized Opus dealer; if they are, and they are hiking the price way up, report them to Fuente.

I agree with you re: the Diamond Crown, btw. That cigar is just way too much $$ for what you get from it, IMHO. Tastes vary tho...


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

MSRP for Opus, just a FYI. If your getting Opus for these prices, you have an excellent Cigar Shop. These Opus prices do not exsist anwhere in a 150 mile radius of my house!  But, even if they did...I would buy a Brazilia or VSG or PAN/PAM or something else. Just not a big fan of the Opus.  I'd really be interested if anybody has found them down the block for this price.

http://www.keenwebs.com/herfindex/opus.htm

RASS Still wins!


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

relaxnsmoke said:


> MSRP for Opus, just a FYI. If your getting Opus for these prices, you have an excellent Cigar Shop. These Opus prices do not exsist anwhere in a 150 mile radius of my house!  But, even if they did...I would buy a Brazilia or VSG or PAN/PAM or something else. Just not a big fan of the Opus.  I'd really be interested if anybody has found them down the block for this price.
> 
> http://www.keenwebs.com/herfindex/opus.htm
> 
> RASS Still wins!


Both of my local shops sell Opus X's like they do for any other cigar, they don't mark them up beyond MSRP. The problem is that there is a 37% tobacco tax here in NYS, as well as an 8% sales tax. Still, the price is a heck of a lot better than the gougers reselling 'em online.

As for the RASS, we agree, it's a great smoke. I'm an Opus addict tho, I can't help it.


----------



## vewyphishy (May 19, 2004)

moki said:


> Fuente does not look kindly on price gouging, and in many instances has cracked down on dealers who have marked Opus X's up too much by threatening to revoke their account.


They look down on others trying to make an extra buck off their overpriced cigars... LOL. I just find it funny that they feel they should be the only one with the right to stick a splintered 2x4 up the consumers' a$$.

As for RASS vs. Opus, kind of an odd comparison. In terms of preference, probably the RASS, only because the few Opus that I've had just haven't done much to impress me. Bad burns, overpowering flavor, just not that enjoyable. Then again, I have yet to have a RASS that really knocked my socks off. So in this case, it's average vs. below-average.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

vewyphishy said:


> They look down on others trying to make an extra buck off their overpriced cigars... LOL. I just find it funny that they feel they should be the only one with the right to stick a splintered 2x4 up the consumers' a$$.


What the object to is the price gouging of their product; the price of the Opus X line is right in line with the Padrón 1964 Anniversary line. Clearly both are not "overpriced", because they both sell out immediately. If they were overpriced, no one would buy them, from a strict economic viewpoint (not a value viewpoint).

Now granted, I admit that $7.50 to $14.50 a stick + sales tax + tobacco tax (depending on size) for these guys is more than a lot of people want to pay for a cigar. It isn't an every day cigar. But then again, neither are Cohiba Esplendidos or Siglo VI's, which cost more than Opus/Padróns from authorized retailer channels.



> As for RASS vs. Opus, kind of an odd comparison. In terms of preference, probably the RASS, only because the few Opus that I've had just haven't done much to impress me. Bad burns, overpowering flavor, just not that enjoyable. Then again, I have yet to have a RASS that really knocked my socks off. So in this case, it's average vs. below-average.


If you found the Opus overpowering, you should age them. They mellow quite nicely, and a little bit of time aging will help with burn problems as well, assuming they are properly stored.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

It's gotta be the RASS, although I'm not a huge fan. Opus fanatics remind me of the EL fanatics. They go to great lengths to chase down expensive sticks with thick wrappers that don't burn, and a 'limited' production marketing scheme. Before you ask, the Opus I've tried were stored at 65%. Also, many of them were underfilled and spongy... similar to many VSG's. This is why Fuente is able to avoid too many tight cigars.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

moki said:


> What the object to is the price gouging of their product; the price of the Opus X line is right in line with the Padrón 1964 Anniversary line. Clearly both are not "overpriced", because they both sell out immediately. If they were overpriced, no one would buy them, from a strict economic viewpoint (not a value viewpoint).


well, i have to disagree. here in KC, if you find a place that sells PAN/PAMs, their boxes are still almost all full cuz nobody is paying that much for a cigar that's not that much better than a $4 cigar.

of course, that all depends on tastes.

i picked up a couple of PAMs when i went home to see my dad in the hospital earlier this year.... was HIGHLY unimpressed. to me, was just another domestic cigar with the same earthy/ashy metallic aftertaste, only a bit smoother.

i also picked up an Olivia Master Blend, and that was mucho better.

to get back ON TOPIC, i've had a few RASS', and if an OPUS X is better, then it's worth every penny, all 1,500 of them. right now, the RASS is one of my favorite cigars. very spicey, good cuban earthiness... etc. i think i wrote a review of one a long while back (long being 8 months ago), but it was on another site. (YES, I'M STILL A VERY NEWBIE)
here it is:
------------------------------------------
_"alrighty, my first ever cuban cigar. after lunch, in the basement with my 3 yr old watching cartoons and he's eating halloween candy (wife's at work, she can kiss my RASS about smokin indoors - it's cold outside).

feel - springy for the first half toward the foot, a bit more firm toward the bottom.

pre-light draw - a little firm, maybe due to my humi being 68*. never understood what that "barnyard aroma" meant, but now i do. sitting here sucking on an unlit cigar, never done that before, and enjoying it. (okay, i've chewed on the very thick NC HdM maduro's before lighting them)

initial taste on lighting, spice, and a little earth. another taste in the first 1/4 inch, dont know what it is, coffee grounds?? i can't believe how slow this is burning. i can see how these are addicting. i'm not one for "earthy" non-cubans, but this isn't nearly as powerful in those terms, just a hint (and that's a good thing). draw has opened up just a tad. can't comment on the ash, my 3 yr old needed me to open up his halloween candy and he nudged my ashtray, knocked the ash off.

oh yes... sittin here with a smile as i type/smoke. just mellowed out a bit, pepper/spice flavor is still there.

anyone watch billy & mandy on cartoon network? when did the grim reaper get a caribean accent?

almost through the first 3rd, ash just dropped. the flavor still has that pepper/spice taste on the draw, then a few seconds later, changes to mild coffee grounds. (lucky for me, i like coffee flavored things). my son keeps giving me candy (the ones he drops on the floor). burn has been consistant, not perfectly straight, but it remains the same and plenty of smoke per draw.

ugh, a little past the middle of the stick and my son has to go #2 (and, no, his name isn't MONTE). he's done, and i had to do a quick re-lite. still same excellent flavor, seems like more smoke. only a little more than an inch left.. as i went upstairs with my son, my legs felt a little rubbery, could be how anxious i was to try my first cuban? maybe i'm a little weak?

still not harsh, nor hot, same flavor, but it's got me lickin my lips, rolling my tongue around. haven't had a non-cuban do that yet. most long-finish non-cubans i've had aren't the taste i want to linger around, if you know what i'm sayin.

boy, these burn sloooow.

whew.. done, i had nothing left to hold onto. don't know if i want to get up or not, but my son keeps asking to go get a "power ranger". we told him if he goes #2 in the potty he gets a power ranger, and the bribe is working...

amazingly smooth smoke. my tastes aren't refined at all, so i probably missed some flavors.

BIG THANKS to {edited} for this experience. i would not have a problem with owning a lot of these! sorry for comparing to non-cubans, the only thing i've had to date. beats them all. never rolled my tongue around like that before."_


----------



## TheBeast (Jan 1, 2000)

I have the luxury to get Opus X locally at MSRP at anytime and probably pay no more than anyone else here for a RASS. I simply don't find either cigar to be that great...but if I had to choose...I'd take the RASS for less money. Might as well not break the bank on a so-so cigar.JMO


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Brandon said:


> It's gotta be the RASS, although I'm not a huge fan. Opus fanatics remind me of the EL fanatics. They go to great lengths to chase down expensive sticks with thick wrappers that don't burn, and a 'limited' production marketing scheme.


Or maybe some people simply have different tastes than you do, and actually just really happen to like the taste of the Opus X?


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Love the RASS especially the new stuff and the stuff pre-'98. RASS age as well as any Cuban cigar and at about $160.00/box of 25 they are as good a deal as you'll ever find. Havce not had a bad one that's been produced since they resurrected them in the late '90s and the '90-'95s that I have are smoking phenomenally. No question here as to which I prefer-you bet your RASS.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Mcgoo....nice to see you again.


----------

